# seiko lorus taken in vegas



## wrangler (Aug 29, 2006)

Dammit i just got it, its a yellow dial very perty watch my yellow monster. Well some cleaning lady has it? LOL this was a joke ha ha nobody got it. $15 watch heeh


----------

